# Social Groups



## kcp

As some of you may have noticed, there is the possibility to create and join *Social Groups* - So far there are only four and I've created categories for them:


*Meet ups & Get Togethers *- Joining and meeting other members from specefic country/region.
*Mouthpiece (brands)* - social groups that discuss specefic brands of mouhtpieces
*Saxophones (brands)* - social groups that discuss specefic brands of saxophones.
and *SOTW Culture *- What makes SOTW unique, its members, culture, trends and SOTW pride.
(*hint, hint* this is where belongs my social group --> *kcp's Sax Cartoons Fan Club*  )

Anyway, if you create a social group that doesn't belong in any of these categories just put it in the "uncategorized" category and contact Administration to suggest a category - Thanks


----------



## jazzbluescat

kcp said:


> As some of you may have noticed, there is the possibility to create and join *Social Groups* - So far there are only four and I've created categories for them:
> 
> 
> *Meet ups & Get Togethers *- Joining and meeting other members from specefic country/region.
> *Mouthpiece (brands)* - social groups that discuss specefic brands of mouhtpieces
> *Saxophones (brands)* - social groups that discuss specefic brands of saxophones.
> and *SOTW Culture *- What makes SOTW unique, its members, culture, trends and SOTW pride.
> (*hint, hint* this is where belongs my social group --> *kcp's Sax Cartoons Fan Club*  )
> 
> Anyway, if you create a social group that doesn't belong in any of these categories just put it in the "uncategorized" category and contact Administration to suggest a category - Thanks


Sure, I'll join. You giving out like new memebership prizes?


----------



## Bebopalot

I must be missing something. Isn't the social groups category redundant? Are people not discussing brands of mouthpieces, saxophones, SOTW and meet-ups already in the corresponding forums?


----------



## kcp

Bebopalot said:


> I must be missing something. Isn't the social groups category redundant? Are people not discussing brands of mouthpieces, saxophones, SOTW and meet-ups already in the corresponding forums?


Yeah I see your point. Kind of like a mini forum inside this forum; a parralel universe - These social group thing are part of the vBulletin upgrade -I guess that we could always turn them off but we could at least give it a try and see what happens. I'm sure there are other interesting use that can be for these social groups. For instance, a gallery of saxophone pictures. Sure, you can post pictures anywhere in the forum but eventually other threads are created and the thread you posted your picture in goes down the list until it's far, far away and then one day you say "Hey where's that thread?" you go looking for it and it takes you hours :| At least, the social groups are always in the same place.

This said, discussing mpc, reeds and such in a social group might be redundant but my cartoons aren't


----------



## Grumps

And they can be private too, right?


----------



## spartacus

Bebopalot said:


> I must be missing something. Isn't the social groups category redundant? Are people not discussing brands of mouthpieces, saxophones, SOTW and meet-ups already in the corresponding forums?


No, if you join a social group you get a free toaster and a years subscription to Better Homes and Garbage.


----------



## kcp

Grumps said:


> And they can be private too, right?


Depends. When creating a social group you have the option to make it public, moderated or invite only.

From what I gather, anyone even logged-off guests can view what's inside the social group. "Moderated" Only registered members can and hence the name "invite only", one must be invited in order to join/see the group.


----------



## Grumps

Ahhh, a whole new underground network. Folks won't even have to YAGE anymore. They'll just start a private group.


----------



## kcp

"Private" doesn't keep the Mods out, tho.


----------



## jazzbluescat

I'd like to form an Anti-Social Group. Anybody with me?


----------



## Reedsplinter

jazzbluescat said:


> I'd like to form an Anti-Social Group. Anybody with me?


You might already BE an anti-social group. Like what Zoot said about Getz: "That Stan's a great bunch of guys."


----------



## Bebopalot

jazzbluescat said:


> I'd like to form an Anti-Social Group. Anybody with me?


That's more my style. We can get together and talk about how horrible social groups are.  Kind of like Hell's Angels getting together to complain about how everyone else dresses alike. Or the pots getting together to complain about how black the kettles are.


----------



## hakukani

I've got a few ideas.

How about groups for:

political discussion
materials
Kenny G
smooth jazz
sexual innuendo/flirting
old farts
young innocent/naive
comparative religion


----------



## DD

I reject the idea of not wanting to belong to an anti-social group that doesn't want me as a member.


----------



## Grumps

I was gonna start one called "The Aristocrats".
But it wouldn't be about Bueschers...


----------



## martysax

Grumps said:


> I was gonna start one called "The Aristocrats".
> But it wouldn't be about Bueschers...


Isn't it about a family act?


----------



## martysax

DD said:


> I reject the idea of not wanting to belong to an anti-social group that doesn't want me as a member.


Antidisestablismentalist!


----------



## spartacus

As long as the anti-social group does'nt have any meetings that include me, I'll join. 

Anybody bringing anything interesting to smoke?


----------



## kcp

I'd like to see an 'Ask Marty' page


----------



## Bebopalot

spartacus said:


> As long as the anti-social group does'nt have any meetings that include me, I'll join.
> 
> Anybody bringing anything interesting to smoke?


Done deal. Consider yourself an anti-socialist. I don't have anything to smoke but I will bring some interesting brownies.


----------



## kcp

Bebopalot said:


> Done deal. Consider yourself an anti-socialist. I don't have anything to smoke but I will bring some interesting brownies.


----------



## RootyTootoot

kcp said:


> I'd like to see an 'Ask Marty' page


What a good idea. Marty?

I wonder whether all this is going to overcomplicate the forum a bit, though? I'm already pretty confused by the "Friends" thing and how all that works.


----------



## milandro

RootyTootoot said:


> I'm already pretty confused by the "Friends" thing and how all that works


Hear, hear! I am all for friendship , and I've readily adhered to this new initiative not knowing exactly where it would lead to. I possibly think that it would help selecting people in interest groups of some sort and virtually, this could create a sort of subforum (albeit open or closed) accessible to those who want to join a particular group . Am I seeing this the right way?


----------



## martysax

RootyTootoot said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see an 'Ask Marty' page
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea. Marty?
Click to expand...

I'm game.

I give answers that you don't get from a high-priced teacher!


----------



## Yofis

kcp said:


> I'd like to see an 'Ask Marty' page


There would be a surge in attendance to Twelve Step programs everywhere...


----------



## Grumps

But for the lovelorn, It's gotta be _Ask Heath_...

And hey, who remembers _Grumps' Mail Bag_?


----------



## Bebopalot

Bebopalot said:


> spartacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the anti-social group does'nt have any meetings that include me, I'll join.
> 
> Anybody bringing anything interesting to smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal. Consider yourself an anti-socialist. I don't have anything to smoke but I will bring some interesting brownies.
Click to expand...

I meant anti-socialite. 

BTW kcp, your cartoons are really wonderful. I hadn't noticed the SOTW logo as being your work. It gives me a more specific view as to who you are.


----------



## RootyTootoot

martysax said:


> I'm game.


Dear marty,

What is the difference between cork grease and chap stick? Noone will tell me and I need to find out before I go to college.

Yours hopefully,
A Young American.


----------



## milandro

martysax said:


> RootyTootoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see an 'Ask Marty' page
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea. Marty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm game.
> 
> I give answers that you don't get from a high-priced teacher!
Click to expand...

I vote for Marty being named Saxuality guru:twisted:


----------



## DixieSax

I set one up for discussions of musical theater/pit playing. Come on out and we can drag a keg into the pit and liven up the performance.


----------



## martysax

RootyTootoot said:


> martysax said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm game.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear marty,
> 
> What is the difference between cork grease and chap stick? Noone will tell me and I need to find out before I go to college.
> 
> Yours hopefully,
> A Young American.
Click to expand...

Hey Young American,

Thanks for your question.

I refer to this as cause and effect. During my freshman year, if I didn't grease things, they becamed chapped. If left unattended further, they would become sore and itchy.

Be sure to carry various lotions, salves and ointments, but not in plain view.

I hope this helps.

Marty


----------



## Yofis

Dear Marty:

I am really happy with my band...they are generally punctual, they play in tune, and they are sensitive to my requests to turn down regularly. The problem is with my Sax Player. He often drinks alot, breaks my lighting equipment, and insults the young ladies who request cover tunes.

What should I do? I've tried to mention these things to him and he just yells at me and calls me names...

Respectfully,

Held Hostage By the Sax Player


----------



## tbone1004

Burn his reeds and replace his whiskey with gasoline:twisted:


----------



## milandro

Marty are you going to double as Agony aunt too? :twisted:


----------



## DixieSax

Yofis said:


> Dear Marty:
> 
> I am really happy with my band...they are generally punctual, they play in tune, and they are sensitive to my requests to turn down regularly. The problem is with my Sax Player. He often drinks alot, breaks my lighting equipment, and insults the young ladies who request cover tunes.
> 
> What should I do? I've tried to mention these things to him and he just yells at me and calls me names...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Held Hostage By the Sax Player


Hey, I didn't think members of marty's band were allowed to ask questions. :twisted:


----------



## martysax

Yofis said:


> Dear Marty:
> 
> I am really happy with my band...they are generally punctual, they play in tune, and they are sensitive to my requests to turn down regularly. The problem is with my Sax Player. He often drinks alot, breaks my lighting equipment, and insults the young ladies who request cover tunes.
> 
> What should I do? I've tried to mention these things to him and he just yells at me and calls me names...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Held Hostage By the Sax Player


Thanks for your question hhBtSp,

I suggest you stop referring to my wife as your sax player.

Tell her to come home. We miss her.

Marty


----------



## martysax

milandro said:


> Marty are you going to double as Agony aunt too? :twisted:


Oy Guvalt! Tsouris, tsouris, tsouris!

(I bet you didn't know she was Jewish!)


----------



## milandro

Oy vey! In the local Dutch Yiddish version we call Tsouris, tribulations " Sores". 

The forum needs a Jewish Agony aunt............a mazzel und a broche far der ganzen mischpoche


----------



## Carl H.

Yofis said:


> Dear Marty:
> 
> I am really happy with my band...they are generally punctual, they play in tune, and they are sensitive to my requests to turn down regularly. The problem is with my Sax Player. He often drinks alot, breaks my lighting equipment, and insults the young ladies who request cover tunes.
> 
> What should I do? I've tried to mention these things to him and he just yells at me and calls me names...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Held Hostage By the Sax Player


Man up and tell the rest of the band to try harder!
:twisted:


----------



## Reedsplinter

Dear Marty:

I find that frequent use of the G# trill key on my 6M improves my technique in an "area" having nothing to do with sax but a great deal to do with another very similar word.

Is this just me, or have others had a similar experience?

Curiously,

The Killer Triller From Maniller


----------



## DD

In the interest of ambi-dexterity and fully developed technique, one could switch hands and trill with other digits in certain situations. When done with extreme rapidity, perhaps the trill would become a "friggle".


----------



## kcp

RootyTootoot said:


> martysax said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm game.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear marty,
> 
> What is the difference between cork grease and chap stick? Noone will tell me and I need to find out before I go to college.
> 
> Yours hopefully,
> A Young American.
Click to expand...

That won't be necessary. My bad; I forgot that nearly every thread becomes an "Ask Marty" column :|



Bebopalot said:


> ...
> BTW kcp, your cartoons are really wonderful. I hadn't noticed the SOTW logo as being your work. It gives me a more specific view as to who you are.


How could you not know that? :shock:

Thanks


----------



## jazzbluescat

DD said:


> In the interest of ambi-dexterity and fully developed technique, one could switch hands and trill with other digits in certain situations. When done with extreme rapidity, perhaps the trill would become a "friggle".


Is that trill "with" other digits or trill "the" digits?


----------



## spartacus

DD said:


> In the interest of ambi-dexterity and fully developed technique, one could switch hands and trill with other digits in certain situations. When done with extreme rapidity, perhaps the trill would become a "friggle".


Do you have a phone number for this lady? This may be an excuse for the divorce I was looking for.


----------



## spartacus

Bebopalot said:


> spartacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the anti-social group does'nt have any meetings that include me, I'll join.
> 
> Anybody bringing anything interesting to smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal. Consider yourself an anti-socialist. I don't have anything to smoke but I will bring some interesting brownies.
Click to expand...

I'm in. I passed some interesting brownies this morning. Too bad they are already flushed.


----------



## DD

One must consider the effect of trilling "with" other digits - sometimes more is not less; in fact if one only trills "the" digits, failing to contact the "key parts", the trill is gone.


----------



## spartacus

DD said:


> One must consider the effect of trilling "with" other digits - sometimes more is not less; in fact if one only trills "the" digits, failing to contact the "key parts", the trill is gone.


Did'nt BB King sing that?


----------



## DixieSax

I think some people have confused the title of this thread "Social GROUPS" with "Social GROPES"


----------



## skippy

Kim - how do we upload a cool avatar for a group?


----------



## kcp

skippy said:


> Kim - how do we upload a cool avatar for a group?


First, you can only upload avatar pic for social groups that you are the creator.

At the bottom of the Social Group's page, there's a menu bar.

Click on the "Edit Group" option in the menu bar.
Then scroll down to the "Edit Group Icon" box
Enter the URL to the Image on Another Website or Upload Image From Your Computer
Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 200 by 200 pixels or 65.535KB (whichever is smaller).


----------



## Jazz Is All

spartacus said:


> DD said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must consider the effect of trilling "with" other digits - sometimes more is not less; in fact if one only trills "the" digits, failing to contact the "key parts", the trill is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Did'nt BB King sing that?
Click to expand...

Definitely...
But if you know where to look, you can find it again...ask Fats Domino--he knows. I think you have to climb up a hill...or two maybe.


----------



## jazzbluescat

spartacus said:


> DD said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must consider the effect of trilling "with" other digits - sometimes more is not less; in fact if one only trills "the" digits, failing to contact the "key parts", the trill is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Did'nt BB King sing that?
Click to expand...

There she is, Lucille, the mystery lady and answer to your marital dilemma.


----------



## bluesaxgirl

Although I like this idea, and (I believe?) is a Facebook knock-off, and I made a group, if taken too seriously, won't it take away from the content of the forum?

Just my pensive two cents.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*Re: SOTW new member introductions, 2010 April-*



kittybarisax said:


> I am not neccessarily a new member, I just have a question about the website. Can you explain a little bit about the groups? I just noticed them today and just wanted to know a little more about them before i jump into them. Just from background knowledge I think I have a pretty good idea of what they are but more information would be much appreciated!


kittybarisax, thanks for your question.

There are no tight rules about SOTW Forum groups, sometimes called *Social groups.* All registered members can create them around a specific topic or interested area. There are six predefined categories for groups and the seventh is_ 'Other'_. The group leader will define its purpose in _'Description'_.

Any member can join _public_ and _moderated_ groups. Users must be approved by a group leader before membership is finalized for moderated groups. (_Invite Only_ groups require that a group leader invite a user before they can join.)


> Aren't the Social groups redundant, someone might ask? Are people not discussing brands of mouthpieces, saxophones, SOTW and meet-ups already in the corresponding forums?


Yes, they are, and the particular [sub-]forums are the basic foundation of the SOTW Forum. However, *Social groups* can be meeting places for a select group of people, contain a gallery of pictures and attachments, etc. You'll figure it out.

So, after this, feel free to jump in.


----------

